# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 49)



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2021)

*What do you have built to store your turning blanks/roughed out stock/pen blanks?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
_Why, you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking nerf herder!_


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2021)

It's nothing fancy.
This is when I was first setting up shop and building the shelves for turning blank storage. In my usual fashion it is all salvaged wood.







And the overflow is now in the lumber storage area. And a bunch is in the garage lumber storage area as well.



Some of the garage stash......its on pallet tracking, old home depot racks.







Some skeet from the Texans got added Into the mix.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 5, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's nothing fancy.
> This is when I was first setting up shop and building the shelves for turning blank storage. In my usual fashion it is all salvaged wood.
> View attachment 219044View attachment 219043View attachment 219041
> And the overflow is now in the lumber storage area. And a bunch is in the garage lumber storage area as well.
> ...


looks like the fill in my garage only yours is better, nicer and cleaner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 5, 2021)

My stock has overflowed a purpose built 10x30 shed and wandered into the tool shed, a dog kennel, a storage tent, back porch, under the porch, and pile still in my yard. No pictures at this time. Can't see over the wood...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 5, 2021)

I have a little three drawer, plastic file cabinet thing that fits on the shelf under my bench. I'm so embarrassed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I have a little three drawer, plastic file cabinet thing that fits on the shelf under my bench. I'm so embarrassed.


And what about the rest of your stash? You have an office like @Mike Hill to hide it in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> And what about the rest of your stash? You have an office like @Mike Hill to hide it in?


Seriously, that's all I have. I only turn reel seat inserts so all my blanks are 1" X 1" X 4" and I have enough to keep me busy for a long time in those three plastic drawers. I did build me a flat stock storage rack on wheels in which I keep boards, plywood, salvaged cabinet tops, etc. As I thought about this though, the shelves in my garage are sure full of a lot of stuff, not wood. I really need to get out there and do some excavating to see what's all in there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Seriously, that's all I have. I only turn reel seat inserts so all my blanks are 1" X 1" X 4" and I have enough to keep me busy for a long time in those three plastic drawers. I did build me a flat stock storage rack on wheels in which I keep boards, plywood, salvaged cabinet tops, etc. As I thought about this though, the shelves in my garage are sure full of a lot of stuff, not wood. I really need to get out there and do some excavating to see what's all in there.


Yikes 3 drawers!!! 53x30 building- 20x24 building and countless pallets covered with plywood... and -glutton for punishement I probably have 5-6000 Lbs at the mill and am on road this week getting 4500 more lbs....   definitely a hobby gone rouge.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> definitely a hobby gone *rouge*.....


I doubt a brush could deal with this makeup!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Pen blanks are in a couple clear plastic totes. Spindle and roughed out bowls are on heavy shelving units with wire grids to allow air flow (and smaller blanks to fall through). Large slabs sit in the shed on whatever surface I can find until they are cut into blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 5, 2021)

Currently my wood stash fills up 1 of my 2 car garage. Lumber is stacked up to 4 feet high. Then I have in excess of 30 boxes of turning blanks of various sizes. All awaiting the completion of my new workshop early next year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I doubt a brush could deal with this makeup!


Last time spell check changed burl to burlesque. I will take rogue to Rouge. Tells right where thir mind is.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Last time spell check changed burl to burlesque. I will take rogue to Rouge. Tells right where thir mind is.


well except for the fact that spell check and auto correct on phones and computers learns from your most commonly used words and phrases

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well except for the fact that spell check and auto correct on phones and computers learns from your most commonly used words and phrases


the only problem- is until they did- I could not spell burlesque.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 5, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well except for the fact that spell check and auto correct on phones and computers learns from your most commonly used words and phrases


Hmmm, mine still haint larnt hillbilly

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 5, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Hmmm, mine still haint larnt hillbilly


i can see why

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> the only problem- is until they did- I could not spell burlesque.....


its spelled "fancy dancin girls"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 5, 2021)

Always thought it was gurlicue!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well except for the fact that spell check and auto correct on phones and computers learns from your most commonly used words and phrases


I agree but this was the first or second day it was on phone. and lots of words that I use a lot it still changes. IMO AI has a very long way to go, speech to text needs a translator.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree but this was the first or second day it was on phone. and lots of words that I use a lot it still changes. IMO AI has a very long way to go, speech to text needs a translator.


It ain't called artificial for nothing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 6, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> It ain't called artificial for nothing!


Ain't it reassuring AI can drive your truck for you now?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 6, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree but this was the first or second day it was on phone. and lots of words that I use a lot it still changes. IMO AI has a very long way to go, speech to text needs a translator.


i don't really know anything about the tech behind autocorrect or any other tech much for that matter, just seemed like a good place to goad you for your "search history"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i don't really know anything about the tech behind autocorrect or any other tech much for that matter, just seemed like a good place to goad you for your "search history"


Picking on the old guy......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Ain't it reassuring AI can drive your truck for you now?


No way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 8, 2021)

Didn't build it. It's a shoe box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 18, 2021)

Harbor freight bin rack, the yellow one, and yes it is overflowing!! In the new shop I need to manage the larger stock. Hopefully use the old mouse condo when I get things rearranged!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

